# Pantene for show dogs?



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I was shopping with Bowie and a lady commented on his coat and asked if I use Pantene shampoo and conditioner on him. She said lots of handlers use it on their show dogs. Has anyone tried it and if so which formula? Because of my flea battle, which I'm winning btw, I've only been using Dawn for shampoo. I also do a flea comb comb out every single morning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bowie's Mom said:


> I was shopping with Bowie and a lady commented on his coat and asked if I use Pantene shampoo and conditioner on him. She said lots of handlers use it on their show dogs. Has anyone tried it and if so which formula? Because of my flea battle, which I'm winning btw, I've only been using Dawn for shampoo. I also do a flea comb comb out every single morning.


Some people use Pantene on their Havanese, but it doesn't work well on my dogs. They feel nice right after I wash them, but their hair is stringy and greasy looking in a couple of days. It seems like many Havanese need different products for their coats. Here's what I use on my crew:

Kodi (full adult, mature, profuse, silky coat) - Biogroom Super white or CC White on White shampoo, with Spectrum 10 conditioner. He's mostly white and needs a whitening shampoo "around the edges". His coat also needs a good, but not heavy conditioner to keep it easy to groom and not too dry.

Pixel - sub adult, fluffy, VERY fine silky coat in a puppy cut - CC Proline Fair Advantage Shampoo and Conditioner in One. This gets her feeling super clean and soft without weighing her coat down at all. And it has a wonderful, very light lemony scent.

Panda (again, lots of white, but also some protein staining on her, VERY fine, soft, silky coat) - Fair Advantage worked greta on her when she was younger and her coat was shorter. Now that her coat is longer, AND she's blowing coat (though not too badly) we needed a different routine. Now for shampoo, I use EZ Groom Crystal White, which is an enzymatic shampoo, and good for getting protein stains out, most of the time. Just before she shows, I use BioGroom Super White, to brighten her white up nicely. I use CC Spectrum 10 Conditioner on her too, for every day. I do not conditioner her right before a show, because it weighs her hair down too much.

So you can see, even in one family, I need different products for all three dogs! :laugh:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I use Espana Silk products on mine and am totally happy. It conditions without weighing down, and the shampoo leathers very nicely. It has kept Nino, who I show, in good condition grooming wise. It is also very pleasant smelling. So many dog shampoos and conditioners are so heavily perfumed I get a headache. Espana is all natural and has a very light cucumber melon scent. It is a brand that is local to me, and almost all of those who show Havs in MN use it, but they ship nationwide.

Never used Pantene. I prefer to stick to products formulated for animals, and I feel like it would weigh the hair down.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I tried Pantene, the Sleek and Shiny, which was recommended by someone. I didn't like it. There are so many kinds of Pantene, so I sure don't know which one people are talking about. Lola has a profuse, light and puffy undercoat. I've tried a bunch of different shampoos, which make no apparent difference on my chocolate girl, but I like the Biogroom Super White on my black and white boy along with the Biogroom Cream Rinse, who is not Havanese, but in long coat, and doesn't seem it need much conditioning. I, too, like the Spectrum 10 conditioner for Lola, but can't stand the smell, which is weird because it's mild. Lola, who seemed to miss the blowing coat stage when younger, is turning into a mat factory at a year and a half. I've tried everything out there, and find that they're all about the same, except one: Suave Moisturizing Conditioner! I accidentally forgot to bring her conditioner into the shower with me (I bathe her there), so used mine. I can't imagine using anything else right now. The bonus is it's cheap. I also use the Fair Advantage, and the Silk Spirits between shampoos. Her hair just soaks everything up. She seems to be going through a phase right now. I've also added a squirt of salmon oil to her food, just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> I've tried everything out there, and find that they're all about the same, except one: Suave Moisturizing Conditioner! I accidentally forgot to bring her conditioner into the shower with me (I bathe her there), so used mine. I can't imagine using anything else right now. The bonus is it's cheap.


Ha! I've used my Aveda shampoo and conditioner on the dogs in a pinch, and it works BEAUTIFULLY!!! But it's WAY too expensive to use on them regularly... I don't like it when my husband "borrows" it! :laugh:


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a couple that I use on Whimsy.Espree silky show coat shampoo and conditioner. I also like Spa lavish products. I switch around. She gets a bath about every 10 days or so.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I have a couple that I use on Whimsy.Espree silky show coat shampoo and conditioner. I also like Spa lavish products. I switch around. She gets a bath about every 10 days or so.


I've used Espree products too, and I do like how they react with Kodi's coat. The problem I had us they are very strongly scented, and made me sneeze. (and the reason I HAVE Havanese is because of my allergies!  ) Haven't tried Spa Lavish.


----------

